# Chronic UTI Please Help!!! :(



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This sounds exactly like what my girl went through her first year of her life, one uti after another. After some discussion with my vet on preventing uti's, she mentioned that food sensitivities can cause uti's and vitamin C (cranberry juice) could help prevent them. I found a food that had none of the ingredients of her previous food - notably no chicken, no corn, no dyes, not artificial preservatives - Acana Ranchlands.I was cautioned that it would take at least three months before the previous diet would be totally out of her system - she has been uti free since switching to the Ranchlands a couple of years ago. A change in diet can help, it may take a little time to get the full effect, and make sure she is not getting anything with the ingredients of the previous food in it.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is an article reference:

Antimicrobial Use Guidelines for Treatment of Urinary Tract Disease in Dogs and Cats: Antimicrobial Guidelines Working Group of the International Society for Companion Animal Infectious Diseases

It suggests consulting a specialist in small animal internal medicine. I would pursue the cranberry supplements in addition to the prescibed treatment. The article mentions the possiblility of administration of urinary antiseptics such as methenamine (methenamine hippurate). Of course, checking with the vet about any and all supplemental treatments. I would research finding a specialist (ACVIM ?) for Bailey. 

Another article reference - basically same info as link above:
Title: Antibiotic guidelines for dogs and cats with urinary tract disease 
Author(s): Jennifer L. Garcia 
Source: *Veterinary Medicine.* 106.9 (Sept. 2011): p448


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I also went through many UTI's years ago with one of my girls. I also found a big difference with food change. I found corn and wheat were problems for her. Not sure if it caused UTI's, she had a lot of medical issues. I also started giving her cranberry pills and Nzyme's (antioxidant treats). Seemed to help and she had UTI's a lot less for the rest of her life. I hope you will have improvement with this round of Clavamox. I have a friend who had a pup with same problem for 4 months before it completely cleared. Don't give up on Bailey, I'm sure everything will be fine given some time. Good luck and my thoughts will be with you!!


----------



## Barleybear (Apr 29, 2012)

It is unusual to be seeing recurrent UTI in a young dog. Does she leak urine at all? If the bacteria is sensitive to the antibiotics you have been using, then there is likely some underlying reason for recurrent new infection rather than the old one simply not clearing up. Skin folds can do it, but are usually apparent. Other possibilities would be an ectopic ureter (the tube that connects one of the kidneys to the bladder might insert in the wrong place- surgery would correct), a urachal remnant (the bladder is connected to the umbelicus in utero, then that connection goes away- if a small portion remains, then bacteria can "hide" in there resulting in recurrences), or incomplete emptying. Diagnosis would be made either with ultrasound or an X-ray study called an IVP. Keep us posted. This should not simply be a bad infection that will lead to Lola's early demise.


----------



## Barleybear (Apr 29, 2012)

And, by the way, I meant Bailey... sorry!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If she has chronic UTI's, it could be a couple things... 

With my golden guy - our vet suggested that there was a structural issue causing the frequent and reoccurring UTI's. From what I remember she said it could even be a bend that allows for bacteria to get pocketed. She said it's more common with females than male dogs. 

We switched to a lower protein kibble and began putting 3 tablespoons of 100% cranberry juice in his kibble twice a day. <- He hasn't had a UTI since then. We have since gone back up to a higher protein kibble and stopped using the cranberry juice as much, but he still is doing fine. We have his urine checked every year now. When he was having problems, it was every six months.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

There are some options you have...
1- You can switch foods
2- Change antibiotics! 
3- X-rays and/or ultrasounds to look for stones/masses (though it would be less likely in a young pup). 
4- Supplements as others have said such a cranberry supplement


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> There are some options you have...
> 1- You can switch foods
> 2- Change antibiotics!
> 3- X-rays and/or ultrasounds to look for stones/masses (though it would be less likely in a young pup).
> 4- Supplements as others have said such a cranberry supplement


I would be doing options 1,2 and 4. Didnt she have exploratory surgery already when she was spayed? I would think they would of looked for stones/masses at that time?


----------



## vmschumacher (Sep 22, 2012)

Update:
So we still have a UTI, her food was switched a month back from Acana Grassland to Wild Prairie for less protein. Our vet has been discussing things with the breeder's vet. He thinks the immune system hasn't fully developed enough yet so wants B on 90 days non-stop antibiotics. If this doesn't work then we are going to switch meds. We have been also giving some cranberry juice as well.
The exploratory surgery came up negative for any abnormal signs or symptoms. Thank you all for hopes and advice! . Will keep posted 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

vmschumacher said:


> ... We have been also giving some cranberry juice as well.


Please make sure you give her UNSWEETENED cranberry juice (raw/organic in your health food store). Sugar will simply make her symptoms worse, and she won't heal.

Also, check out this earthclinic.com link. 

Bladder Infection Remedies for Dogs

Some people have had excellent results with organic Apple Cider Vinegar (MUST be _organic_ which contains the nutrient-rich sediment at the bottom of the bottle; just shake before using):

Here's an excerpt from the earthclinic link:

_09/12/2011: Happydogmom from Manchester, Nh: "I have a 9-yr-old Plott Hound (100 lbs) who has been having recurring UTIs. Every time it's been off to the vet, then $250 later home with another bottle of antiobiotics. Once she's off the antibiotics, the UTI comes back. _

_I fortunately found this site and tried the ACV cure-- and it worked! I used 2T raw ACV ("with the mother) mixed with 2T organic plain yogurt, mixed w/food, 2x day. After the first dose she improved, and after 5 days now she seems completely cured! I will gradually step down the dosage and then keep her on 1x/week to keep things normal. I am SO thrilled that I found this website, thank you all!"_
_Replies _

_11/03/2011: Happydogmom from Manchester, Nh replies: "Just an update on my Plott Hound with recurring UTIs -- not a single symptom since starting the ACV in September. I now have her on 1/2 tsp mixed with yogurt, mixed with her food, for maintenance. Thank you Earth Clinic folks!"_​


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

A couple of thoughts...Have they done cultures to make sure they are using the best antibiotic for the problem? My girl Baylee has had a lot of UTIs and we have found that even though the culture would indicate a certain antibiotic would work we found she needed something different and kept her on it for an extended period. We then recultured to make sure it was completely gone.
In addition, I switched Baylee from cranberry to a product called Crananidin, which was recommended by my vet. It has seemed to help prevent the recurrence.
I sure hope you are able to get this cleared up!


----------



## vmschumacher (Sep 22, 2012)

So after nonstop antibiotic help, watching diet, and cranberry juice every few days, Bailey had a urine test today...and she has no sign of infection any more!!!! Dr still wants 2 more weeks of regime and retest to make sure, but we will take it! A break from stress is a nice thing!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad to hear the UTI has cleared up!


----------



## RobotPigOverlord (Apr 18, 2013)

*Try "ellura" for chronic uti's in dogs*

Hey, (in case your not going to read this whole post, summary: TRY ELLURA FOR YOUR DOGS UTI PREVENTION)

I have a 12.5 year old cardigan welsh corgi who had chronic UTIs for the past decade. I have tried everything (palatech, cranandin, vetriscience bladder strength, vitamin c, apple cider vinegar, etc). While those products are good, and i do recommend them, they alone did not stop the UTIs.

6 months ago I found a human product called ELLURA. I have had her on it for 6 months, and she hasnt had a UTI since!!!!

i give her half a capsule, once a day. she weighs 40lbs, i would say that for a bigger dog, like more than 70lbs, that you should give a whole capsule once daily.
Ellura is a human product, but its all natural and 100% safe for animals (cats too). It is a concentrated form of the active chemical (proanthocyandins) in cranberries that stops bacteria from adhering to the walls of the bladder. Its the only product of its kind. Other cranberry pills dont have anywhere close to the number of milligrams of PAC's that Ellura has.

TRY ELLURA FOR YOUR DOG WITH CHRONIC UTIS!!! I am only this enthusiastic about this product because it works! because it used to break my heart to see my dog in pain from UTIs and i havent seen her suffer in 6 months!! : D


----------



## RobotPigOverlord (Apr 18, 2013)

Try Ellura for your dogs chronic UTIs!!! My dog hasnt had a UTI in 6 months since I put her on it. I described more about it in a post on this thread


----------

